# Looking for a yarn shop near The Villages, FL



## lkennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good yarn shop near The Villages, FL 32162? I've tried Knitmap.com and all I could find was two Mom & Pop stores with little to offer. Do I have to drive all the way to Orlando? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Try yellowpages.com


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

What a cute dog!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not far from The Villages, and most of my purchases are done online. Sorry - Joanns, Hobby Lobby, couple of small limited shops are all that's available nearby.


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

The Yarn Lady in Lady Lake is a beautiful yarn store and Diane, the owner, is happy to help you. It is five minutes from the Villages. She has a tremendous inventory of anything your heart desires!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a store in Leesburg, don't have any information as I just learned they are going to be part of The Orange Blossom Yarn Crawl this year!! As of last Monday no information was posted on their website for this year crawl. Last year was the first and we had a lot of fun, save the dates March 28 thru April 5, 2014. My favorite hang out LYS is Knit! located in 900 Fox Valley Drive, Longwood, FL 32779. Great friendly and helpful owners, great selection of yarns! Happy Knitting!!
Maria


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Margaretadkins said:


> The Yarn Lady in Lady Lake is a beautiful yarn store and Diane, the owner, is happy to help you. It is five minutes from the Villages. She has a tremendous inventory of anything your heart desires!


This is GREAT Yarn Store & really nice people to help you....


----------



## Knitknitwhit (Feb 7, 2013)

Margaretadkins said:


> The Yarn Lady in Lady Lake is a beautiful yarn store and Diane, the owner, is happy to help you. It is five minutes from the Villages. She has a tremendous inventory of anything your heart desires!


GREAT lys.......you'll love it!!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

sounds like you need to drive into O'town. I know. It's a pain. I get it.

LYS just off 436: The Knitting Patch. It is worth the trip. Laura is the owner and knowledgeable... no junk here either.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know but my cousin moved to The Villages a year ago and knits - I'll send her a note and ask what is available there or nearby.

shelia
nc


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Will have to check the Yarn Lady out! I learn something every day on KP!


----------



## Knitknitwhit (Feb 7, 2013)

lkennedy said:


> Does anyone know of a good yarn shop near The Villages, FL 32162? I've tried Knitmap.com and all I could find was two Mom & Pop stores with little to offer. Do I have to drive all the way to Orlando? Thanks for your help.


Google "The Yarn Lady, Summerfield, FL". It's on 441 about 5 mins north of The Villages. Huge selecction of yarns, very helpful owner, lots of classes offered, social knitting. You'll LOVE it!! Tell owner, Diane, that Margaret and Pam sent you. 😊


----------



## lkennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I have them written down and plan to visit each and everyone! KP people are the most helpful people in the world!


----------



## knitter2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got back from the Villages today. We had a great time. It is good to know there are knitters there. We are talking about moving to Brownwood area. Just love the little "towns".

Jane


----------



## lkennedy (Sep 9, 2013)

We are partial to Lake Sumter. Reach town square is different but the real reason The Villages is so great is the friendly people. Wish I had moved here 10 years ago. Linda


----------

